# help shrimp slowly dieing please help



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello i have noticed my shrimp keep dieing after molting.also it is taking them a long time to molt.5 hours sometimes after they go hide and i notice them dead the next morning.this has happend 2 times both after molting i checked all levels nitrate 5ppm nitrite 0 gh 75 soft kh 150 ideal chlorine 0 ph 8.0 ammonia 0.25 ppm the shrimp are blue pearls and they are juveniles and they are in a 10 gal buy themselves. Only 8 now started with 12 please anything helpful !! I hate to see them all die


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

There should be no ammonia if you keep shrimp. They are sensitive to it.

Not sure if that is causing the deaths, but it certainly isn't helping. More frequent water changes are needed.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

I do regular changes of 2 gal per week 20% of the water and also i restock the tank with water from petco for freshwater aquariums


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Zapins is right there should be zero ammonia. Also Molting problems are usually from high Gh/KH leavels. I'm assuming your gh/kh readings are in PPM, So your gh is about 4 and kh 8. 
So my guess is your KH is to high.

And what water from petco are you talking about?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes i have heard the same how do you lower kh i was told that high kg and any level of ammonia can be really bad.even more toxic than high ammonia im doing 2 gal changes every day until the ammonia levels drop.the freshwater im talking about comes from petco in fish section its called freshwater one. I think it makes weekly water changes easy and no need for chemicals.i have it set up online from them so i get 4 2gal containers a month shipped to my house.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the problems unfortunately I would agree it may be due to high ammonia. Your tank probably isn't fully cycled yet. I would keep with the water changes. Also with shrimp it's not just about a tank being cycled it is also about it being established.

As far as the water goes me personally I would say you are wasting your money IMO. Unless if you have really bad tap water.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

Just pulled out 1 more dead shrimp...and see one more laying upsidedown trying to molt now.crazy thing i see 4 babie fishk the glofish i had in here must have bred.i took them back friday morning due to the big 1 attacking the molting shrimp.i guess ill jusg have to wait it out and see if they all end up dead...i hope not only have 6 left i guess i rushed thingsim going to try to get the kh lowered and keep with the water changes ill post test result of my tap water in the morning.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Glofish are sterilized before they are sold to owners. Its probably not their babies.


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

If you have ammonia or nitrite you need to be doing more water changes. Unless you tap water is really bad, I'd use some to get rid of the ammonia. I see more shrimp problems from water that is too soft rather than too hard. But, hardness can raise pH, and ammonia is much more toxic with high pH, so you need to be even more careful. Do you have plants in this tank? Some fast growing stems or floating plants would help with the ammonia and give the shrimp places to hide.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2012)

They cant be shrimp i think there glofish byt im not sure. Still to small to show up on my cam. I have lots of moss java and flame the thing is the shrimp dont molt in the moss.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Morgan (Jun 28, 2011)

A good layer of Duckweed will help keep levels in check(stable).


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Don't get duckweed. Its a PITA to keep at bay.
Amazon frogbit is a much better choice. I think.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, A "Phablet "


----------



## Morgan (Jun 28, 2011)

I have all open top tanks. Big deal, you have to net out extra once/week. Get duckweed if you want to.


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

I would go for Amazon frogbit 

Abt. your shrimp deaths I have a few question n a bit of advice may be after this your problem will be solved.
Atleast you will find the root cause to yr shimps dying.

Your tank is 10 gallons right? 

Please specify your substrate, cycle period, RO/tap water, what ar yr water parameters i.e. PH KH GH if possible TDS 
What is yr tank temperature? Is it steady ? 
Do u have a heater ? 

You change water weekly . 

What kind of De chlorinator do u use if u use tap water?

Do u use any kind of mineralizator or liquid to help yr shrimps moult?
Do u keep fish along with your shrimps ?
Coz shrimps r stressed by fish also they need cleaner water so better separate them. 

Did u buy yr shrimps from a pet shop, online ship or hobbyist ? 

Did u check or ask for water parameters from where they came? 

I think if try to anwer all my questions you will find an answer to yr problem.

Really hope for you that yr shrimps stop dying n start breeding :dance:
Most imp.you start enjoying the hobby.


----------

